# Planning on doing custom body work to my 06



## Cyclone-Ls2 (Jan 15, 2012)

Planning on starting some custom body work on it, ideas would be appreciated

Maybe flares and lower the top of the car about 2 inches, maybe change some of the body lines.

Any ideas on this?


2006 cyclone grey m6
this is what its gonna look like with hood and wheels, although i have a different body kit










Right now


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Car looks good as is. Don't like the hood at all.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

SANDU002 said:


> Car looks good as is. Don't like the hood at all.


Ditto.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Your car look great as is. I think if you lose the spoiler, it would be cool.

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

2" drop is going to be a hard car to drive. I'm close to scraping with 3/4" drop


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> 2" drop is going to be a hard car to drive. I'm close to scraping with 3/4" drop


Oh....when he said "lower the top of the car about 2 inches", I thought he was talking about chopping the top.....


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

I really HOPE this is a joke...something tells me it's not though.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE do NOT chop the top!!!!...our goats are rare enough as is, much less one with a straight body...IF you wanna try something like this, do yourself a favor and sell the straight one you have, buy a wrecked one, and try it on that. 
It's not gonna be as easy as one would think, especially with the GTO's rooflines: it's NOT going to come out right. AND that way when you get too far into the project to go back and realize it can't be done, you don't ruin a decent GTO...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Chopping the top and getting the windows to fit in a new GTO would be tough!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Keep your stock hood. That hood you pictured always reminds me of those stick on scoops that people inadvisably put on their cars.

(It would be nice if the OP would at least come back and respond to some of this......why does a hyphenated screen name lead to a different profile that that of the poster?)


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Because it's hyphenated. Special characters in a username have always been a problem. An issue that has yet to be fixed.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's puzzling. They seem to work on other sites. HSV-GTS-300 and GTO-SRI come to mind from the 'other sites'. I wonder what's different here?


----------



## Cyclone-Ls2 (Jan 15, 2012)

lol sry, yea the hood was a joke and a chop would kill the person trying to get in it.....and noooooooooooo i love my spoiler lol

i think i might resurrect a salvaged one


----------

